# TFT-Monitor] Empfehlung



## Moritz123 (4. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne einen 17 Zoll TFT-Monitor kaufen.
Leider ist der Markt ja so gesättigt, dass man die Qual der Wahl
hat. Daher meine Frage: welchen TFT-Monitor mittlere Preisklasse 
könnt Ihr empfehlen. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das wichtig ist, aber ich nutze ihn hauptsächlich für Anwendungen und Design, also weniger zum spielen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tim C. (5. April 2003)

Gerade für den Punkt des Design solltest du dir gut überlegen, ob du wirklich einen TFT nimmst. Besonders wenn man manchmal Sachen für den Druck macht wirst du schnell merken, dass die Farbdarstellung der TFT's nicht 100% korrekt ist.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *... wirst du schnell merken, dass die Farbdarstellung der TFT's nicht 100% korrekt ist. *



Ich rate jedem Bildbearbeiter DRINGEND von der Anschaffung eines DVI-Monitors ab!

Der auf TFT-Displays darstellbare Farbraum ist gegenüber CRT-Monitoren (Röhren) um bis zu 30% geringer. Das sieht man auch!!!





> _Quelle: digit online:_
> *TFT-Problem: Farbwiedergabe*
> 
> TFTs sind hinsichtlich der Farbwiedergabe nicht so leistungsfähig wie Röhrenmodelle. Auch hapert es an den Grauwerten. TFTs können den Graukeil nicht durchgängig bis hinunter zur 1%-Marke darstellen. Dunkle Grauwerte, oft schon ab 7 Prozent (und dadurch auch dunkle Farbnuancen) werden verschluckt und schwarz dargestellt. Teilweise sind die Abstufungen auch in hellen Bereichen zu grob, so das von den theoretisch darstellbaren 16,7 Millionen Farben viele Zwischentöne verlorengehen. So kommt der TFT-Bildschirm insgesamt nicht an den Farbraum eines CRT-Monitors heran. Verbessert wird diese Situation durch den Standard sRGB mit eingeschränktem Farbraum. Er wurde von HP und Microsoft entwickelt und ist der Standardfarbraum im ICM 2.0 Farbmanagement von Windows 98 und im Internet. Viele Hersteller von Software, Druckern, Digitalkameras und anderer Peripherie setzen deshalb bereits auf den sRGB-Standard, der wegen seiner genauen Farbraumdefinition weder eine Kalibrierung noch ein im Bild eingebettetes ICC-Profil erfordert.
> ...




So, ich habe fertig.  

Wer noch Fragen hat, nur zu.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Dr_Ogen (11. April 2003)

solltest du dir denoch einen kaufen wollen schau mal in die Gamestar 04 da sind TFT Test drin.

PS: oft stimmen die hersteller angaben nicht(reaktionszeit etc.).


----------

